# Omnisphere Colossus by The Unfinished - now on sale!



## TheUnfinished (Oct 12, 2015)

*Omnisphere Colossus* is now on sale!
*
Omnisphere Colossus* is a collection of 600 patches (and 130 multis) for Spectrasonics' Omnisphere 2 synth.

The first commercial soundset by The Unfinished, who also created factory patches for the release of Omnisphere 2, *Colossus* is aimed at cinematic underscore and Hollywood action music - though it will also be very useful for atmospheric electronica, ambient and neo-classical styles.

If you write for films, games or television, you will find enormous inspiration in the multitude of dynamic basslines, lo-fi drumloops, analogue and organic pads, emotional guitars, vivid synths, punchy basses, lyrical pianos, dramatic percussion, widescreen hits and impacts, expressive mallets and bells, ethereal textures and dark soundscapes.

*Colossus* has been carefully designed to deliver the ultimate collection of synths, instruments, loops and textures for modern composing, heavily inspired by the work of Harry Gregson-Williams and James Newton Howard. Scores such as _Deja Vu_, _Gone Baby Gone, Phone Booth_, _Total Recall_, _Bourne Legacy_, _Michael Clayton_, _The Equalizer_ and_Salt_ have been major influences on this soundset.

However, this collection is not about emulation, but about vibe. It takes the baton from powerful and emotional modern film scores, and pushes them in new and useful directions, allowing the user to produce original but much in demand cinematic music.

As well as 600 patches, *Colossus* also includes 130 multis, combining and stacking various patches for instant inspiration. Each patch comes with careful programming on the modwheel, to allow quick and dynamic sound design.

*Omnisphere Colossus* will also be released in four volumes of 150 patches, with *Vol 1* released at the same time as the full version.

It will be released on Friday, 30th October. The full version will be £79.99 +VAT, and Volume 1 will be £24.99 +VAT.


*Walkthrough Video*



*Main Trailer
*


*Demo Tracks
*


*Testimonials*

_"Another outstanding sound set! Matt’s sounds always make the instrument shine - and what an instrument he had to work with this time! Omnisphere 2 is arguably the biggest thing to hit in the last few years and Colossus takes it to a whole new level."_ - Jason Graves (Tomb Raider, Dead Space)


_"The Unfinished has done it again. Colossus is a hefty treasure chest full of pulsing and ambient gems. With most synth presets, I would normally mark off a couple as being useful, but with Colossus it is the other way round, with only a few I wouldn't gravitate towards!"_ - Dave Buckley (The Town, Batman: Arkham Knight)


_"Colossus is another milestone of brilliance in patch design. I have been using Matt's talents for a few years now, including on my just released Doomsday artist record. He never fails to amaze me how a single person can create so many presets that are never boring or cheap sounding. They inspire you to write the best music possible."_ - Sascha Dikiciyan (Mass Effect, Borderlands 2)


_"The Unfinished's new aptly titled Colossus covers a lot of ground that other sound libs have a hard time doing: really useful stuff that is inspiring, creative AND practically applicable. This is exactly what you get with Colossus, the hard-to-find sweet spot between originality and usefulness. It has lots of distinctive character and just sounds fantastic, yet never gets in the way. Highly recommended no matter what kind of music you create." _- Halfdan E (Borgen)


_"There are a lot of preset and sample libraries out there that claim to be cinematic, filmic and epic, but at their core, they are missing the aesthetic sensibility, detail, and quality that would make them useful for actual game/film projects or albums. The Unfinished's Omnisphere Colossus is not one of those libraries! Colossus is deep, moody and aesthetically on point."_ - Brian Trifon (Massive Chalice, Halo: Master Chief Edition)

*
Teaser Trailer
*


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 12, 2015)

Looking forward to TheUnfinished finishing this soon , and hearing more


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Oct 12, 2015)

BRING IT


----------



## Mystic (Oct 12, 2015)

Already excited


----------



## jneebz (Oct 12, 2015)

YES, PLEASE.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 13, 2015)

Another teaser trailer... This time with more information about *Omnisphere Colossus* and also a demo track by myself (everything in the track is Colossus, except for the strings).



I'll be back with more. But will be a little quiet the next couple of days, as my daughter is about to be born!


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 13, 2015)

Sounds pretty fresh Matt, using custom sample material or just stock in Omni 2 ?

Can you share what the strings are ? (Fellow string nut)

Best wishes on a safe birth, and say goodbye to sleep


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 13, 2015)

Colossus only uses the soundsources within Omnisphere 2. No samples of my own making in this release.

The strings in the track are Spitfire Mural.

And thanks! It's gonna be crazy, tiring fun. 



aesthete said:


> Sounds pretty fresh Matt, using custom sample material or just stock in Omni 2 ?
> 
> Can you share what the strings are ? (Fellow string nut)
> 
> Best wishes on a safe birth, and say goodbye to sleep


----------



## Resoded (Oct 13, 2015)

Looking forward to it as always Matt, and best wishes regarding the kid.


----------



## mickeyl (Oct 14, 2015)

Amazing stuff! Been holding off on purchasing omnisphere2 as I have enough synths, but this soundset could change my opinion (I bought Zebra because of your sets)...


----------



## blougui (Oct 14, 2015)

Wonderful track and dare I say, very pleasant use of Mural.

(Matt, I've been through this early in july and I can assure you it doesn't always go like they say : less than a month old and our daughter was sleeping all night. Ok, then there's the day  )


----------



## musicman61554 (Oct 14, 2015)

Very nice, looking forward to this release.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Oct 14, 2015)

Mmmmm this looks like it will be incredible.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks for the nice words so far guys. Hopefully it will hold up to your expectations!

Will be revealing more info, noises and such next week.


----------



## quantum7 (Oct 15, 2015)

Me want now!!!! With all the great soundsets from Matt (and others) that I keep stumbling on, I truly feel like Omnisphere 2, Zebra, and Diva are the only synths I'll ever need from now on.


----------



## Resoded (Oct 15, 2015)

Took some time a couple of days ago and played through all the previous Unfinished omni soundsets, man there are so many great inspiring sounds. There's so much stuff in general in omnisphere that it's almost overwhelming.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 19, 2015)

Resoded said:


> Took some time a couple of days ago and played through all the previous Unfinished omni soundsets, man there are so many great inspiring sounds. There's so much stuff in general in omnisphere that it's almost overwhelming.


Then I think you're going to love Colossus.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 24, 2015)

As the process edges ever closer to release day, I thought I'd share a host of demo tracks with you. There's a lot of them! Over an hour's worth, but ths is still barely scratching the surface of what Colossus can do.

They are arranged in order of the Colossus volume used for the demo, from 1 to 4.

This is because, whilst there will be a main release of *Omnisphere Colossus* with all 600 patches and 130 multis, I will also be splitting them into four separate volumes. This is so you can dip your toes into the sound without the expense of the full version, or if you just need a few sounds to spice up a project.

Volume 1 will be released alongside the full version of Omnisphere Colossus, with the other three volumes being released every couple of months or so.

If any of that isn't clear, ask away... before baby brain gets me!


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 24, 2015)

Will need to add this to my XMas list. Can you tell us how much the full version will be Matt ?

Nice job to all the demo artists, this has become my afternoon listening.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 24, 2015)

looks great Matt


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks Matt - but usual with your work - I'll watch any vids / listen to demos AFTER I buy it. Never disappointed in your musicality.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 24, 2015)

aesthete said:


> Will need to add this to my XMas list. Can you tell us how much the full version will be Matt ?
> 
> Nice job to all the demo artists, this has become my afternoon listening.


I think I know, but I'm not 100%, so would rather not commit to anything.

However, I can say that individual volumes will be £25.


----------



## jneebz (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 25, 2015)

Here's the walkthrough video for the full version of *Omnisphere Colossus*. Have a coffee to hand, it's an hour and half long... and still covers only a fraction of the content.


----------



## quantum7 (Oct 25, 2015)

Great stuff!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 26, 2015)

Just in case you're not sold yet, here's what a few talented people who got to try out the beta version of Colossus thought of it...

*Omnisphere Colossus Testimonials*_

"Another outstanding sound set! Matt’s sounds always make the instrument shine - and what an instrument he had to work with this time! Omnisphere 2 is arguably the biggest thing to hit in the last few years and Colossus takes it to a whole new level."_ Jason Graves (Tomb Raider, Dead Space)

_"The Unfinished has done it again. Colossus is a hefty treasure chest full of pulsing and ambient gems. With most synth presets, I would normally mark off a couple as being useful, but with Colossus it is the other way round, with only a few I wouldn't gravitate towards!"_ - Dave Buckley (The Town, Batman: Arkham Knight)

_"Colossus is another milestone of brilliance in patch design. I have been using Matt's talents for a few years now, including on my just released Doomsday artist record. He never fails to amaze me how a single person can create so many presets that are never boring or cheap sounding. They inspire you to write the best music possible."_ - Sascha Dikiciyan (Mass Effect, Borderlands 2)

_"The Unfinished's new aptly titled Colossus covers a lot of ground that other sound libs have a hard time doing: really useful stuff that is inspiring, creative AND practically applicable. This is exactly what you get with Colossus, the hard-to-find sweet spot between originality and usefulness. It has lots of distinctive character and just sounds fantastic, yet never gets in the way. Highly recommended no matter what kind of music you create." _- Halfdan E (Borgen)

_"There are a lot of preset and sample libraries out there that claim to be cinematic, filmic and epic, but at their core, they are missing the aesthetic sensibility, detail, and quality that would make them useful for actual game/film projects or albums. The Unfinished's Omnisphere Colossus is not one of those libraries! Colossus is deep, moody and aesthetically on point."_ - Brian Trifon (Massive Chalice, Halo: Master Chief Edition)


----------



## Mystic (Oct 26, 2015)

When can we expect to hear pricing?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 26, 2015)

Mystic said:


> When can we expect to hear pricing?


I haven't made a final decision on the full version quite yet. But the individual volumes will be £25 +VAT.


----------



## ryanstrong (Oct 26, 2015)

Sounds awesome, ready to pull the trigger! Where/when can this be purchased?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 27, 2015)

ryanstrong said:


> Sounds awesome, ready to pull the trigger! Where/when can this be purchased?


It should be available on Friday, on my website - www.theunfinished.co.uk


----------



## kclements (Oct 27, 2015)

This would be an instant buy for me, if only I had Omni2 - which I haven't gotten yet. I do have all of Matts other sound sets for Omni1 and they are all killer. I use them all the time. If you have Omni2 - you should get this. I will be getting Omni2 someday and this will be my next purchase. I consider it part of the price of Omni upgrade 

kc


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 27, 2015)

You haven't upgraded yet? What insanity is this?!

Actually, I've no idea what percentage of Omni owners have upgraded to Omni 2. Perhaps I will find out (relatively) soon.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 27, 2015)

Around a $100 u.s for the bundle, pretty please ?



TheUnfinished said:


> I haven't made a final decision on the full version quite yet. But the individual volumes will be £25 +VAT.


----------



## ryanstrong (Oct 27, 2015)

Will you release the bundle at the start or will the packs and bundle roll out at later dates?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 28, 2015)

aesthete said:


> Around a $100 u.s for the bundle, pretty please ?


The price for the full version will be £79.99 +VAT. However, if you're on my newsletter list, there will be a nice initial discount.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 28, 2015)

ryanstrong said:


> Will you release the bundle at the start or will the packs and bundle roll out at later dates?


The full version is released on Friday, along with Vol 1. The other three volumes will be release approximately every couple of months.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 28, 2015)

On the mad unlikelihood that you haven't already heard me waffle enough about Omnisphere Colossus... Here's the walkthrough video I did for Volume 1, which is being released at the same time as the full version of Colossus.

There are plenty more sounds to be heard in it!


----------



## JohnG (Oct 28, 2015)

Looking forward to it, Matt.


----------



## ryanstrong (Oct 29, 2015)

TheUnfinished said:


> The full version is released on Friday, along with Vol 1. The other three volumes will be release approximately every couple of months.


Awesome! Looking forward to it, the sounds are great watched the walkthrough, will pick up the bundle.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 30, 2015)

Hurrah and huzzah! *Omnisphere Colossus* is now on sale!

Pop on your best shopping trousers and grab your copy.


----------



## mickeyl (Oct 30, 2015)

Great! I wish you a lot of success. I have to hold off any music-related buyings until after christmas... (I don't even own Omnisphere 2 yet...), but once the € are there, I'll be joining the fun


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 30, 2015)

Looking forward to it Matt and tx for the newsletter discount.



TheUnfinished said:


> Hurrah and huzzah! *Omnisphere Colossus* is now on sale!
> 
> Pop on your best shopping trousers and grab your copy.


----------



## Resoded (Oct 30, 2015)

Purchased, the full version of course. Looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## JohnG (Oct 30, 2015)

Got it!! Can't wait to start exploring, Matt. Thanks!


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Oct 30, 2015)

Resoded said:


> Purchased, the full version of course. Looking forward to trying it out!



Show off! You're flaunting your money. ☺ jk @Resoded Congratulations on your purchase.

But hey Matt, the lib is awesome! You featured mostly the underscore stuff in the videos but this library is full of *bold*, brash and inspirational sounds as well. A great departure from your usual style. I think that you are on to something here. Give us more of that in the future, paweeze. I'd love to hear you cut loose with *bold* on your next Diva library. Go where no Unfinished has gone before. I could only afford part 1 but it is providing much fun for me now, while I await the next *bold*, brash Diva or Zebra library. (smirk)


----------



## Resoded (Oct 31, 2015)

Spent a few hours with it yesterday and yes, this is the best one so far. Very straightforward and useful stuff and not too crazy. 



SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> Show off! You're flaunting your money. ☺ jk @Resoded Congratulations on your purchase.
> 
> But hey Matt, the lib is awesome! You featured mostly the underscore stuff in the videos but this library is full of *bold*, brash and inspirational sounds as well. A great departure from your usual style. I think that you are on to something here. Give us more of that in the future, paweeze. I'd love to hear you cut loose with *bold* on your next Diva library. Go where no Unfinished has gone before. I could only afford part 1 but it is providing much fun for me now, while I await the next *bold*, brash Diva or Zebra library. (smirk)


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys. Glad this is entertaining people. Really appreciate the feedback.

Might have something lined up for Zebra and Diva coming... might have... Not sure if it's brash and bold, but it will be a bit more 'visceral'.


----------



## mickeyl (Oct 31, 2015)

Hey, will you ever do something with Bazille again? The only offer up to now was the Humankind set, which – sadly – you no longer sell.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 31, 2015)

Great Sounding Library ! 

Q. Does it use any custom samples ? or is it all based on the original Samples in Omnisphere 2 ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 31, 2015)

mickeyl said:


> Hey, will you ever do something with Bazille again? The only offer up to now was the Humankind set, which – sadly – you no longer sell.


I plan to. Just a question of when I can fit it in.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 31, 2015)

muziksculp said:


> Great Sounding Library !
> 
> Q. Does it use any custom samples ? or is it all based on the original Samples in Omnisphere 2 ?
> 
> ...


It's all using the soundsources and synth engine already in Omnisphere 2.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 31, 2015)

TheUnfinished said:


> It's all using the soundsources and synth engine already in Omnisphere 2.



Great ! 
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 6, 2015)

If you're a newsletter subscriber, today's the last day the discount code will work!


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Nov 6, 2015)

Sorry for the dump question.
What is the discount code? Couldn't find it- maybe I'm blind. How much is the discount? I made a short overview over your previous posts but I couldn't find any info.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 6, 2015)

Hey Markus. The discount code is only available if you subscribe to my newsletter. It's a loyalty thing for existing customers.


----------



## Anders Wall (Nov 6, 2015)

Got the Horizon's off T&S, but haven't signed up for newsletter.
I one signs up today, will one get the code?
"Loyal" customer and all ;-O

Regards,
Anders


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 6, 2015)

If people sign up today, I will send them the discount code because I'm such a big hearted bear! :D

EDIT: But be aware I might not see that you've signed up until later in the day.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 6, 2015)

Having thought about this some more... You're going to have to tell me if you've signed up because of my post above and with what email address! Just in case.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Nov 6, 2015)

I subscribed but couldn't make it earlier. So if there is still a chance to get the discount would be great.


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Nov 6, 2015)

I have to admit that I was so impressed by your reputation and the demos, I bought Colossus today...and then ordered Omnisphere 2.


----------



## Soundhound (Nov 6, 2015)

Just got Colossus. omg omg omg.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 7, 2015)

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> I have to admit that I was so impressed by your reputation and the demos, I bought Colossus today...and then ordered Omnisphere 2.


Well that's lovely to hear. And good to know I have a reputation... I think!


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Nov 7, 2015)

Thank you so much Matt for providing the discount code yesterday evening.


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Nov 7, 2015)

Noted for the future mate. Sounds great. Priorities in other area's at the mo.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Nov 14, 2015)

I watched the movie _Michael Clayton_ again this weekend, soundtrack by James Newton Howard. It finally hit me what you are doing with your patch libraries. Most of that movie could be scored today with your libraries alone. Sorry I am a little late to the party but thank you for that, sharing your sounds with us I mean.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 15, 2015)

That's alright. I'm just trying to provide useful sounds that people can turn to again and again. That's it!


----------



## jmvideo (Nov 16, 2015)

Awesome. Please keep doing what you're doing.


----------

